# Anyone do a thermal hog hunt in GA? Booked hunt 8/23



## munchie3409 (Jul 10, 2022)

I am interested in doing a thermal hog hunt in GA with my daughter at the end of this year.  It seems that there are a lot of places in the Americus, GA area.  I am going to get in touch with Pig Problem because they are using Pulsar and suppressor.

https://www.pigproblem.com/

I"m sure there are other outfitters in GA using suppressors, but I haven't found them online.  

Just some background info, my daughter is 13 and she's killed a feral pig, so this isn't new for her.  She's small, so I like that Pig Problem is using a 7.62 x39 AR as she's not that strong to be carrying an AR10 with tripod.

We are looking for an outfitter that doesn't charge a "trophy fee" or have a limit to how many feral pigs we can shoot.  I'd like to avoid AR10 just because of the weight of those rifles.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jul 11, 2022)

Search Alabama too, if you don't have any luck for Ga.


----------



## catchdogs (Jul 12, 2022)

Black creek plantation has thermal hog hunts over feeders or stalking in fields  pretty dang nice operation


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 12, 2022)

If that is the Max I know...they are good folks!


----------



## bullgator (Jul 12, 2022)

Check with Randy at High Pine in Buena Vista.


----------



## munchie3409 (Jul 12, 2022)

catchdogs said:


> Black creek plantation has thermal hog hunts over feeders or stalking in fields  pretty dang nice operation



Are they in AL?


----------



## munchie3409 (Jul 12, 2022)

I was looking more in GA, as I'm planning on driving to GA from PA with my wife and daughter.  I know that AL is going to be further for us, but I'll have to take a look at AL as well.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 12, 2022)

bumped around the site you linked above...that is the Max I know.  Great Guy...my buddy and I have talked about taking him up on his offer to fish in AK


----------



## sleepr71 (Jul 12, 2022)

I would think SW GA would have more opportunities..due to all the row crop farming & problems they have with pigs!


----------



## catchdogs (Jul 13, 2022)

munchie3409 said:


> Are they in AL?



No middle ga Macon area


----------



## sleepr71 (Jul 13, 2022)

Is Black Creek a high fence operation? Not really any row-cropping in that area to keep hogs around. Wonder how they keep enough hogs around to offer paid hunts?


----------



## munchie3409 (Jul 13, 2022)

I found a place in AL and I called and talked to them.  Really nice lady,  the only downside is that she said in AL, they do not allow you to hunt at night during deer season.  I was hoping to do a December hunt since my daughter is on Christmas break.

I might go to this place in February/March as the prices seem reasonable and she was very friendly.

https://www.langfordfarms.com/expect.php


----------



## munchie3409 (Jul 13, 2022)

This must be the place you are talking about.  I'll give them a call.

https://blackcreeklodge.com/



catchdogs said:


> No middle ga Macon area


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 13, 2022)

Hogswat


----------



## 2dye4 (Jul 13, 2022)

munchie3409 said:


> This must be the place you are talking about.  I'll give them a call.
> 
> https://blackcreeklodge.com/


Here are a few. There are more though.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 13, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> Hogswat


didn't he sell his business...he used to go to the show in Harrisburg...Great American I think.


----------



## catchdogs (Jul 13, 2022)

munchie3409 said:


> This must be the place you are talking about.  I'll give them a call.
> 
> https://blackcreeklodge.com/


That’s the one


----------



## Blackhawk249 (Jul 27, 2022)

I hunted black creek lodge back in April. Killed 3 in two nights good place nice folks and good fishing as well.


----------



## catchdogs (Jul 28, 2022)

There’s some giants in those ponds 



Blackhawk249 said:


> I hunted black creek lodge back in April. Killed 3 in two nights good place nice folks and good fishing as well.[/QUOTE


----------



## munchie3409 (Aug 23, 2022)

Wanted to update that I paid deposit with pigproblem for last week in December for my daughter and myself.

I went with them because they are using 7.62x39 AR's and offer multiple suppressors to choose from.  I feel the x39 caliber is good on pigs and inexpensive option and it suppresses well.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 23, 2022)

Max is a good guy and will do a good job for you.  Tell him I said hello!  I haven't seen him since the Rifle Expo.

Good Luck to you both!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 24, 2022)

We have lots of pigs at our club. I also have an AR-10 with a thermal scope. We have feeders, some with motion detection sensors.


----------



## munchie3409 (Aug 26, 2022)

I built an AR10 in 6.5 CM the other year for a light weight elk rifle.  This rifle weighs under 6 lbs and is not your typical AR10 in terms of weight.

I can only hunt predators with NV/thermal in PA, or else I'd own a lot more than one thermal and a few NV items.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Aug 27, 2022)

munchie3409 said:


> I built an AR10 in 6.5 CM the other year for a light weight elk rifle.  This rifle weighs under 6 lbs and is not your typical AR10 in terms of weight.
> 
> I can only hunt predators with NV/thermal in PA, or else I'd own a lot more than one thermal and a few NV items.


How's the wild hog population in PA?


----------



## stickandstring96 (Sep 15, 2022)

HogKillaDNR said:


> How's the wild hog population in PA?



Non-existent in most of the state. I'm sure some areas might have pockets of them, but it's definitely not a widespread issue like in the south. I'm from Maryland not far from PA.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Oct 2, 2022)

I hunted with Pig Problem last October with a friend of mine: had a great time, we ended up getting six hogs.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Oct 2, 2022)

Dyrewulf said:


> I hunted with Pig Problem last October with a friend of mine: had a great time, we ended up getting six hogs.


Awesome, looks like that 7.62x39 knocked them down.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 20, 2022)

Saw Max Saturday


----------

